# Senseless act



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

The following story is disturbing:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/puppy-killed-in-break-in-kingston-couple-says-1.2728548


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't understand? Some lunatic supposedly broke in, took nothing and just proceeded to slaughter their dog before leaving empty handed? That is insanely disturbing..


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, that sounds personal. Like someone was targeting these people and trying to hurt them. So sad the puppy suffered so much.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, precisely what I was thinking. Wonder if it had anything to do with homophobia? Really sick and twisted to do that to someone regardless. Some people have zero compassion for animals and it scares me.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Something similar happened to someone I know recently on another site. Someone broke into their house, took their two cavalier puppies out of the house, then beat them over the head to death and left them in a ditch to die.

Then they came back to apologize and tell the person not to call the cops.

Then the person shut their account on that website down and... yeah. Scary things. Some people are just effed up.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Sheesh - this is awful


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Ahoooooooo, I am crying so badly! I HATE THAT PERSON!


----------

